# New English Food Shop!



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello all,

Not sure if it has already been mentioned but there is a new shop for English food in Tornada Near Caldas da Rainha.

It is called Union Jacs on the N8 and is in the row of shops with the pharmacy if coming from Caldas on the left.

Sorry if it has been mentioned on the forum,i did have a quick look through and couldnt see it, but i went last week and can highly
recommend it!


:clap2:


----------

